# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Офисные и мини игры >  Дивный сад

## Sanych

*Дивный сад*.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Занимательная игра с экономическим уклоном. Вам принадлежит старинный особняк с огромным, но совсем запустевшим садом. Возьмите все в свои руки и наведите порядок! Посадите новые растения, деревья, закажите беседки, скамейки, столики, а может быть, что-нибудь еще?.. Верните саду былое великолепие!

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

Ждём)))

----------


## Sanych

Кто будет играть, отпишитесь как вам игра.

----------


## настя

пр

----------


## dartwader

Очень здоровская игра, мне очень понравилась

----------

